# What does your name mean?



## Xequat (Sep 12, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread about how we came up with our user names (or real names, if you'd like).  Some of our user names are kind of obvious because they're our real names, but others...not so much.  For example, I've been asked what "Xequat" means, so I wondered how other people came up with their names, too.  Mine just came up one day many years ago when a friend and I were creating a user name for something we were never going to use again, so one of us just randomly hit the keyboard a few times and came up with XeQUae, which, except for the caps, kind of looks like a word, with the q and u next to each other.  So he kept that one and I changed the last letter to a T, for Tony.  It's nice to have a name that nobody else uses, too, because I don't get a lot of "that name is taken, please try another name" messages when I set up new accounts.  I'm sure everything that has a userID already has a "Tony."


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, but how did you "pick" your avatar?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2005)

My username has two parts - "she" and "sulsa."

 "Sulsa" means technician and indicates a group of people who study special maneuvers, h2h and other things.  "She" ... well, I hope that part's a little more obvious.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2005)

TerryL965Terry forit is my first name L for my middle is Lee and 965 was the ages of my son's when i started now they are 11-8-7 but no nead to change just because there age did.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Sam (Sep 12, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> I'm sure everything that has a userID already has a "Tony."


you never know. (then again, I wanted sam but I have to wait til like next may til the closed account gets deleted and I can snag the name.)


----------



## lulflo (Sep 12, 2005)

lulflo, well it has evolved from ufo. I played quite a bit of video games when I was young and my initials are LFO, but if you put the L real close the the F, you get a U. So that began ufo as an ID (much cooler than lfo on the high scores screen). But many others, for their own reasons have used UFO as well, so since my name is Larry, and when you use an l it kind of looks like a separation lUlFlO, I decided to use that, I could have added another L at the end to close out the lUlFlOl, but didn't for whatever reason, guess it is because my last name doesn't start with an L. So there you have the long winded evolution of lulflo.

   Have a nice day :O)

   Farang - Larry


----------



## someguy (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't really remember my logic behind someguy but I like it so I started using it here then I became someguy or iamsomeguy other places online.  My xanga for example is Iamsomeguy.  Venture there only if you want to go insane.


----------



## searcher (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine I chose since I am on a never ending search for knowledge.   I want to learn all that I can and I am willing to search everywhere and learn from anybody.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2005)

Nalia is the name of a heroine in one of the books my daughter is writing.  She wants to be a writer when she graduates from University.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Edge is the name of one of my favorite movies, with Anthony Hopkins and Alec Baldwin.

the 883 is just a number that pulled up after trying to create the name on AOl.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 12, 2005)

Parson is someone who watches or cares for the Parsonage. 
Parsons over time was used for the family

Richard - Lionhearted - giving - etcetera

Besides it is the name on my birth certificate.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 12, 2005)

I went to Ohio University (OU)...
my nickname IRL is Moose (moose)...


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Was Raisin, but changed to my real name Raewyn - which is a welsh name but have no idea what it means. :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2005)

CC are the initials of my first and last name (both as a single and as a married). CC is the nickname I usually went by (since as a child) in the deaf community (its easier for them to spell that than to spell my first name). Twenty years ago, a close friend said, "CC is so ordinary. For an extra-ordinary friend like you, you need an extra-ordinary nickname. I'll call you Ceicei." That nickname is used for me by a few close friends and by those within the martial arts community around me. 

   - Ceicei


----------



## Sarah (Sep 12, 2005)

Sarah - Means "lady" or "princess" in Hebrew


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

A practitioner of arnis.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 12, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Yes, but how did you "pick" your avatar?


I actually laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 13, 2005)

I picked Ping cause that is the name Mulan (Disney movie) picked when she snuck in and joined the army and pretended to be a guy. I love the movie and have often felt like a women in a man's world just cause of my personal interests and career choices, so seemed to fit. 8/98 is when I earned my 1st Dan EPAK Black Belt.


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm...Shorin Ryuu is just a slightly more accurate (if not rare) romanization of the more common "Shorin Ryu". If I really wanted to be accurate, it would be "Shourin Ryuu", but that's pushing it...

Ryuu means style, but has the same pronunciation as the word for dragon. And, uh, dragons are supposed to be cool...and lucky (not that I'm either of those...).

I used to have an avatar where I had "Shorin Ryuu" in Japanese going vertical and horizontal, both starting at the same character. The horizontal one was "Shorin Ryuu" the style (i.e. style of Shorin) and the vertical one was "Shorin Ryuu" meaning "Dragon of Shorin". 

In fact, it looked a little something like this:

&#23567;&#26519;&#27969;
&#26519;
&#40845;


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2005)

My handle is reflective of the local topography.  Which, by the way, is rather unhilly and lacks mountains.

 I grew up a farmboy, and have always felt a very close connection to the land here.  Beyond that, it was a bit of a play on Highlander.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 13, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> My handle is reflective of the local topography. Which, by the way, is rather unhilly and lacks mountains.
> 
> I grew up a farmboy, and have always felt a very close connection to the land here. Beyond that, it was a bit of a play on Highlander.


Go figure  I always thought your handle was regarding the book Flatland, but Edwin Abbot. Should read it when you get the time. Good book!


----------



## Sam (Sep 13, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Go figure  I always thought your handle was regarding the book Flatland, by Edwin Abbot. Should read it when you get the time. Good book!


that's also what I thought. and I believe its called "A square in flatland" but I may be mistaken.


----------



## ppko (Sep 13, 2005)

Pressure Point Knock Out :whip:


----------



## kid (Sep 13, 2005)

Kid, I picked it because I am only a begginer in martial arts, so I feel like a kid.


----------



## coulrophobe (Sep 13, 2005)

coulrophobia is the fear of clowns.  i'm not scared of clowns, but i think that it is hilarious that other people are.  one of my best friends is terrified of them.  needless to say, i talked him into watching every scary clown movie i could find. 

 my real name is hunter.  my dad gave it to me because, well... he likes to hunt.  he's a redneck, and so killing stuff was bred into me at an early age.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm deeply afraid of clowns.

I think it goes back to the time our family went to the circus and a clown killed my Dad....

:mst:


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 13, 2005)

Rick is my first Name
Wade is my middle name

but together it sounds cool for a user name; however, I get messeges saying Mr. Wade.

Oh heck I will answer to just about anything.

Aloha

Rick


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 13, 2005)

Sapper is the slang term for Combat Engineer, highly versed in demolitions, field expedient explosives, landmine warfare, battlefield mobility and counter-mobility, and battlefield construction/destruction.

for more, check out the Sapper Leader Course Homepage.  

just last year, soldiers who graduated the SLC were authorized to wear the coveted Sapper tab on their uniforms.  before then, the only other group of soldiers authorized to wear a "tab" over their unit patch were Rangers, airborne, and special forces group soldiers.

my first job in the army was as a sapper squad leader.  the number 6 in a combat platoon designates "leader", so in a combat environment my callsign was "Sapper 06".

more great info on Sappers and the history located HERE .



> *Sappers
> By Rudyard Kipling, British Army *
> 
> When the Waters were dried an' the Earth did appear,
> ...


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 13, 2005)

I was a very big Pearl Jam fan, well I still am, and that was one of the best songs I ever learned to play.  Its not a hard song to learn but it sounds great.  11-21 my d-o-b.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 13, 2005)

I use my real name. I stand behind what I say good or bad. This way everyone knows who is saying it.


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 13, 2005)

It means I have no originality.

(And it's what they called me at my old kenpo school)


----------



## Xequat (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah, who needs originality if you're funny? 


Anyway, this is really cool. It's kind of fun to get to know a little more about everyone like this. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Marginal (Sep 14, 2005)

Seemed apt.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 14, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> It means I have no originality.
> 
> (And it's what they called me at my old kenpo school)


Are you inferring I have no originality? :whip: 

Seriously though, Hnau are one of the species that inhabit Mars in one of CS Lewis Space Trilogy books, Out of the Silent Planet


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 14, 2005)

I was given the name jonah by a school friend when I was around 8 yrs old and its stuck with me since then - most people that know me think its my real name and I actually prefer it. All my family including my kids call me it too.

I dont know if its because I was a bringer of bad luck or because my surname is jones. I didn't ask him at the time.

the '2' on the end is because I registered on MT as jonah originally then moved work and forgot my password so I re-registered as jonah2 - as in - jonah too

As a seperate note to the moderators could the first user name of Jonah now be deleted - It is me honestly. I mean - who else would have that unlucky name as a user name but me!!!

jonah


----------



## autumn1973 (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine is just my favorite season with the year I was born...Boring.  I use an autumn variant for a name on every message board I go to, I should have used my usual user-name...Songe D'Automne (french for Dream of Autumn) but it seemed kind of a weird name to use on a Martial Arts board, too girly, you know?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 14, 2005)

mine is from one of my favourite blues songs by muddy waters. black cat bones were thought to be good luck charms that could bring back the owner a lost love or make him invisible. an elaborate ceremony was involved in obtaining the elusive magical bone that included boiling a live cat at the stroke of midnight. once the bone was found it was carried in a mojo bag.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> mine is from one of my favourite blues songs by muddy waters. black cat bones were thought to be good luck charms that could bring back the owner a lost love or make him invisible. an elaborate ceremony was involved in obtaining the elusive magical bone that included boiling a live cat at the stroke of midnight. once the bone was found it was carried in a mojo bag.


 A'ight, y'all just stay the hell away from my cat ....:2pistols:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 14, 2005)

My name is Andrew and that for me translates into "dumb bastard". 

 Oh, my USER name.  

 "NGAzone" When I practice my NGA, I just get into the zone!  Everything else doesnt matter, any problems or whatever.. It all about the current technique Im learning or doing! :wink2:


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 15, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> that's also what I thought. and I believe its called "A square in flatland" but I may be mistaken.


The main character was a square I believe, but then again, I read the book back in high school. did leave an impression though. The proper name is:
*Flatland*: A romance of many dimensions
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=30128577&loc=106&sp=1

Is this what they meant in the 50's by "Don't be a square?" heheh


----------



## Drac (Sep 16, 2005)

Drac, short for Dracula..As a kid I loved the old Universal horor films, Dracula in particular..When the Haunted Houses that appear only during Halloween first started I joined one and they dressed me up as Dracula..Did radio commericals over the years using the Dracula voice, and if they couldn't remember my real name they would call me Drac guy  and the name stuck permanently..There's more but it would bore you..


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 16, 2005)

It means that I'm a dirty, smelly, antisocial rock climber.:ultracool 


Actually I use this name for all my computer stuff and it is a term of endearment used between "traditional" rock climbers who prefer to climb big rocks the old fashioned way - from the ground up without altering the rock face (no permanent protection, no chipping the rock).  It tells a little about me that might otherwise never appear on the forum, and I like that idea

If I ever join a chat group about rock climbing, I'll prob'lly use the name DrunkNfool :drinkbeer


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

My nick comes from 'Stranger In A Strange Land' by Robert Heinlein.  It was a phrase used by the chief protagonist, Michael Valentine Smith, whenever he was presented with a situation he knew he had limited information about.

I use it to denote my self as a beginner.

egg


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2005)

Loki is the Norse god of mischief. I simply like the ring it has.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

Mine was a nickname given to me by GoldenDragon7 at a camp some years ago (forget which one).  My real first name is Jynne (pronounced "gin"), so he started calling me "Gin-Gin" & I thought it would be a good username.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 27, 2005)

Once upon a time, there was a Roman Emperor who marched against the Gauls with a large army.  One of the units of that military force was the Theban Legion, which was composed of 6,600 men.

After defeating the Gauls, Emperor Maximian ordered all of his men to make sacrifices to the many gods of the Empire (judging by the record of emperor worship, it is likely that this order included offering a sacrifice to the emperor himself [personal speculation]).

The Theban Legion refused.

No one refuses an order from an Emperor...

Emperor Maximian ordered that the Theban Legion be "decimated."  Every tenth man was to be killed.

The Theban Legion held fast.

The order was given to "decimate" them again.

The Theban Legion would not relent.

Finally, the order was given to slaughter the Theban Legion completely.

Theban Legion did not resist their fellow Romans.  All of Theban Legion died that day, and whoever was not present was slaughtered where they were found.

...and no one lived happily ever-after. 

The End.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 26, 2005)

One of the members here asked me today where my screen name came from. Since there was already this cool thread on the board I decided to answer here. Despite all usual appearances, I am not the self-aggrandizing person I might seem...that would not be fitting of my celestial magnificence.

Navarre is from the movie Ladyhawke.  It's a movie from 1985 (ouch) starring Michelle Pfeiffer.  Rutger Hauer plays Captain Etienne Navarre.

Ten years ago, when I was under mistaken impressions about where true love might lead me, I saw myself much as Navarre did. I often refer to him as "noble and tortured". Despite all evidence that he would be alone forever, he continued to act with nobility and honor, holding on to his faith yet doubting it every day.

It was the screen name I picked up the first day I was in a chat room...way back when it was all text driven and you had to type things like "/tell user whatever". Two days after signing onto the net for the first time I met a lady in a chat room as Navarre.

Now we have been married for 8 years and have 2 kids. Yep, that's right; I met my wife on the internet. My wedding ring has "Navarre" inscribed inside the band and my wife's has "Isabeau", the name of Navarre's true love.

So, I have used Navarre ever since as my screen name. ... aren't you sorry you asked now?  lol


----------



## Gemini (Oct 26, 2005)

Because we're twins!  (duh)  :uhyeah:


Actually, everything about me relates back to Gemini. I also could give the lengthy reason for it, but after the novels that Theban_Legion and Navarre wrote, I'd use up all Bob's bandwidth. 

j/k guys. Both stories are far more intersting than mine.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 26, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Because we're twins! (duh) :uhyeah:
> 
> 
> Actually, everything about me relates back to Gemini. I also could give the lengthy reason for it, but after the novels that Theban_Legion and Navarre wrote, I'd use up all Bob's bandwidth.
> ...


Which twim are we talking to now?  The good twin :angel: or the evil twin :angry:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 26, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Which twim are we talking to now?


Who you callin' a twim?

Actually, Right now, I'm on the fence. Pick one.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 26, 2005)

My nickname has been with me for about 7 or 8 years. It was the first account I had on hotmail and I don't like to change addresses much. It started out from my fanaticism for the game "Metal Gear Solid". I was going to take them name Solid Snake, but it was obviously taken (I didn't know how expansive the internet was at the time). I ended up changing the code name from snake to man (I figured it would be a good animal to be in the metal gear coding system). and 82 was just to make sure I got the name, I thought nobody else would take the number (no, I'm not actually 23). I get alot of flack about how perverted my name is, I had to get another address for professional purposes. People just have perverted minds for thinking that but to quote Men in Black, "A person is smart, people are dumb"


----------



## Navarre (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd never thought about your name as being perverted, Solidman. Maybe you're safe because I'm a perverted kinda guy and I didn't think of it.

I kinda thought "Solidman" was more like "a stable responsible fellow"...Guess I don't know you very well, huh? lol

I would have been more worried if your screen name was StiffWilly or UberPenis.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

That's my business addy


----------



## Xequat (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, I don't get the prevertedness either, maybe I should come out from beneath my rock I'm living under or something, but like Navarre, I always thought my mind was in the gutter, too, and I didn't think your name was perverted.  By the way, my parents live in Navarre, Florida, so I was kind of wondering where your name came from too.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks, Xequat. I was aware of Navarre, FL but have never been there.

Every once in a while I will try to join some board where my name is already taken. I always wondered why that person had chosen the name.

If you haven't seen Ladyhawke, you might check it out. In many ways it's low budget 80's fare but I really enjoyed it. It used to be my favorite movie although it slowly got ousted by The Matrix and Unbreakable.

I always saw myself much like a knight, trained and noble. We were taught in my system that all martial artists are ambassadors for the Art at all times and that black belt was a form of knighthood. I've always taken that very seriously.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

I liked Ladyhawke. Boy, it's been a long time since I've seen it though!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

Add it to your NetFlix queue or you could buy it for practically nothing. I own it on dvd so I can always hook you up.

Michelle Pfeiffer is always great. Seems like Rutger will be making movies until he's 140, although he never got a real breakthrough role.

Of course, Matthew Broderick is in it too. Guess he had time to galavant around France on his "Day Off". ... Bueller? ... Bueller?


----------



## green meanie (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi. This was part of my intro. I'll just repost it here:

Green Meanie is a nickname I've had for awhile. When I wrestled in high school I wore a dark green and white uniform and that sort of thing stands out when you're the only school in the district using those colors. I never looked at what I did then (or now) as mean... I didn't cheat, I never gave anyone a cheap shot, etc. But I was rough. Anyway, after one of my matches a distraught mother was overheard saying, "I hate that green wrestler, he's so mean!" and the name stuck.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

I picked my handle and avatar based on the anime series Rurouni Kenshin. I liked the show because of after his life experiances, after being exposed to exp. he choose a better path in life that I agreed with , even after all the things he done before. I choose his first (techniquely second, but you should watch the show) Battousai because I feel that I'm not at the enlightend stage in my life yet and feel that I'm not were I need to be. Plus he is a MA and red headed like me.


----------



## lonecoyote (Dec 27, 2005)

I shared a long look with a coyote on the edge of town out by this field where I run, in another little town in New Mexico, saw him dead out there a few days later. People have their practical reasons for killing them out here, and I understand that, and respect it, but still, it really affected me.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Thought I'd start a thread about how we came up with our user names (or real names, if you'd like). Some of our user names are kind of obvious because they're our real names, but others...not so much. For example, I've been asked what "Xequat" means, so I wondered how other people came up with their names, too. Mine just came up one day many years ago when a friend and I were creating a user name for something we were never going to use again, so one of us just randomly hit the keyboard a few times and came up with XeQUae, which, except for the caps, kind of looks like a word, with the q and u next to each other. So he kept that one and I changed the last letter to a T, for Tony. It's nice to have a name that nobody else uses, too, because I don't get a lot of "that name is taken, please try another name" messages when I set up new accounts. I'm sure everything that has a userID already has a "Tony."


 
My User Name is Danny T. Danny is a nickname for Daniel. Daniel is a Bible name meaning "Judge" not that I am a judge.  T is from Terrell my family name. How did I come by using it? It is my name. Father called me Daniel, mother called me Danny, most of my friends call me Dan. Nothing fancy, nothing special, nothing to brag about. It is just me, Danny T


----------



## green meanie (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... I don't know. Sounds suspicious if you ask me... I think the "T" is really a subliminal message of some sort....


----------



## jdinca (Dec 28, 2005)

jd - my initials

inca - in California

jdinca

I've been using this since I first got on the internet in the early '90s. Feel free to just use "jd".


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 28, 2005)

My name means Great in Forgivness


----------

